# Recording to EXT



## mbutler1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Has anyone had any success with this? My 942 starts acting weird when I tried this. I connected an external USB drive formated in FAT32 (also tried one as EXT2) both showed the popup asking me to manage the device, both gave the "feature not supported" when I tried to archive my previous recordings. But when I create a new timer and select EXT for the destination, it acts like everything is fine, it auto-tunes to the correct channel, displays the "recording" icon in the guide, displays a conflict if you try to record something else, even asks you to resolve the conflicts with the "listed" timers but shows none, but nothing is in the PVR listing, no data is being copied to the USB drive, front panel record light does not come on. What gives?

Is this is a feature that should work? I would think so otherwise the EXT timer option should be greyed out. Has anyone else had any success with this?


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

Is this EXT function new to the latest firmware? I've been waiting for that feature.

It is supposed to allow recording out to my Panasonic EH75VS DVD recorder. The timer info is sent ove the video to the Panasonic to start and stop recording.

I'll have to test this.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't think this is active yet. It is supposed to be made available in a future release.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

I believe destination EXT is for PocketDISH, with control codes embedded in the video signal.

On the May Tech Forum we were told Dish has external hard drives in beta, and the business folks should have a decision on it in the next few months.


----------



## mbutler1 (Jul 2, 2006)

What started all of this is this page:
dbstalk.com /attachment.php?attachmentid=4075
The document was dated September 2005, they made it sound like this was right around the corner.

It states that you can archive SD and HD to an external USB drive formated in FAT32 or EXT3, it also states that only SD can be copied to the PocketDISH devices. I know that feature pops up the "not yet supported" box. Just wondering why it acts like it is recording but doesn't record or transfer the show when I have a manageable device attached. I would think it would at least free up the timer if it isn't going to capture the show. Instead the tuner is pretty much occupied with no way to cancel the recording until it finishes. You can change channels but you can't record anything until the "phantom" recording stops. Not going to be a big issue, just wondered if this is something wrong with my unit or if its just a half implemented (or half hidden) feature and if anyone else had tried this with differing results.


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

lakebum431 said:


> I don't think this is active yet. It is supposed to be made available in a future release.


I just checked and you are right. It is not active yet. It is supposed to be in the future. Would make dubbing from the 942 to the Panny EH75VS a lot easier.


----------

